# Tbol vs Anavar



## RISE (Nov 8, 2015)

Was wondering what you guys preferred when it comes to these two orals.  I've only "tried" Tbol, and I say "tried" bc it was from Z back in the day.  I prefer drier cycles, so which would you think of the two orals would be more bang for your buck?


----------



## RISE (Nov 8, 2015)

I would be stacking it with test e and mast e as well.


----------



## snake (Nov 8, 2015)

I can only speak for var but I will say with a clean diet, some cardio work and a body building type of work out, you will get a real finished look. The vascularity even on a low dose with a combination of the other aforementioned factors is borderline disgusting.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 8, 2015)

Var all day !!!


----------



## bvs (Nov 9, 2015)

I thought tbol was great and a very underrated oral. I cant really compare to var as I think the anavar I had was winstrol or a mix with winny in it.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 9, 2015)

Var is better in my opinion. But if you guys in the US have the same problem as we do here, finding real Var can be quite the task.

Second problem for me is it's not very cost effective.

If money is not the issue, and you do get real Anavar, I personally believe that Var in high dosage is superior to tbol.

Edit:
you said "I prefer drier cycles" - Anavar wins.
you said: "more bang for your buck" - tbol wins.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2015)

bang for the buck....T bol.

better if you can afoord, var.  But you need to go 70mg + IMHO


----------



## bigtimer (Nov 9, 2015)

Tbol for me


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2015)

I liked tbol over var...better strength but did make me breakout just a tad


----------



## RISE (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like I may be running var...


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 10, 2015)

Why not Dbol?  Love that stuff for an oral aas.


----------



## bugman (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll be trying some var soon.  I've never heard a bad word about it other than a bit pricey.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 11, 2015)

bugman said:


> I'll be trying some var soon.  I've never heard a bad word about it other than a bit pricey.



Oh and a horrible hdl when ur thru running it as well.... But awesome stuff!

I think mine dropped to a 10! A fawking 10! Seen people with a 4 hdl before.... But hell they looked good so y not eh? Jk


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 11, 2015)

What about Anadrol vs. Dianabol?  Which do you prefer?  I've never tried Anadrol before.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 11, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> What about Anadrol vs. Dianabol?  Which do you prefer?  I've never tried Anadrol before.



tbol n var are really close.  Drol is nothing like either, nor dbol.  

I dont think those are options in the proposed cycle.  OP wants a non bloating oral for strength n some size.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Nov 14, 2015)

I like var, well rounded oral for strength and drier look.. just my opinion.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 20, 2015)

I love tbol..its got little sides, great pump, strength and size gains (i do hold a little water on it but not much). Anavar is also great but I had to run like 80mg a day for 8 weeks cuz it was under dosed.  I have yet to try a legitimate source for var thats the problem. Otherwise I think I'd prefer var everytime because It makes me look shredded and dry as **** with no sides and no hair-loss. Superdrol is nuts tried it for the first time about 4 months ago but it's sides are definitely noticeable


----------

